# Anyone familiar with G&G ink?



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Generally, I file this kind of thing under too good to be true. Listening to This Week in Tech, Dvorak talked about this company, and that he orders printer ink on Amazon from them. Looking at my printer, they say a full set of cartridges is $7. On his Epson, it shows up as genuine so they have done something with the chip.

Has anyone used this ink? Just wondering if it truly is as good as official ink, or at least doesn't cause more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## wolverine1701 (Jun 4, 2004)

I want to know as well. seems too good to be true.


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

I've never used G&G ink but I have ordered my ink from Amazon that is under the 'Sophia Global' brand name.

Here is the Amazon Link


----------

